# my itsy bitsy mac collection.. im jus a beginner! with pics heavy



## simar (Apr 8, 2006)

heyy guys. I've been hesitating to put up my small collection after seeing the immense amounts of wonderful M.A.C. stuff other people have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my best friend recently got me in to M.A.C. and its been a few months since i started collecting. well here goes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e/s: electril eel, velvet moss, shag,
honey lust, mythology, shale





l/s: shy shine (LE), impassioned





laquer in varneesh, pro lash mascara (coal black), 
fibre rich lash mascara (wild indigo), nail laquer (blue tips),
blue pigment, and forever green eyeliner





l/g:flusterose, sunny boy (LE), dreamy, oyster girl, fine china (LE), florabundance, tartlette (LE), pink lemonade, soft sun (LE), C-thru. i lost my prrr lipglass somewhere. it was my fav! but i cant find it anywhere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta purchase another one 





all my mac:





other makeup:


----------



## simar (Apr 8, 2006)

not much i know... but im hoping its gona grow


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 9, 2006)

What a beautiful display and collection!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 9, 2006)

That is a nice collection!  I wish all my make-up looked so neatly displayed like that!


----------



## simar (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i got that stand recently to put my make-up on. it's easy to see where everything is. im a neat freak like my mom lol


----------



## french-dessert (Apr 9, 2006)

nice collection and room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope u find ur prrr l/g


----------



## petalpusher (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm loving the stand!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

It's a lovely collection, size is not important! Love the stand too =)


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 9, 2006)

It all starts somewhere...apparently with lip gloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !...great stuff doll!


----------



## simar (Apr 9, 2006)

thanx everyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *french-dessert* 
_
hope u find ur prrr l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hope i find it too dessert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thankss


----------



## Wattage (Apr 10, 2006)

Lovely start! Much more than I had when I started. Fabulous lippies collection!

Btw - nice to see another Canuck around! Glad to have you


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 10, 2006)

great collection! and that display is awesome!


----------



## luminious (Apr 10, 2006)

prrr is perm. so at least u can get another one.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 11, 2006)

i like that stand you have your stuff on... its like a display..... SHALE i love....


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 12, 2006)

nice collection! i remember when my house was clean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(2 kids ago


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

aw that's so cute you display it on shelves!


----------



## simar (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Lovely start! Much more than I had when I started. Fabulous lippies collection!

Btw - nice to see another Canuck around! Glad to have you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanx wattage! nice to see you too EH?! loll


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2006)

I had like four MAC products for months before I decided that I wanted to get more into make up... so your collection is lovely! I really like that you don't have everything in one color...you have many different shades. And the stand is great but man... in the morning I would search for stuff and knock everything down!


----------



## simar (Apr 12, 2006)

thanxx everyone! you guys are all very sweet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you guys made me feel good about my small collection


----------



## simar (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_nice collection! i remember when my house was clean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(2 kids ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol awww, i'll be saying the same thing one day! But really my mom has really rubbed off on me, she is a neat freak. im only 17th and it's happening to me too...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol but thx every1


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 15, 2006)

I love how you set it out, its great!


----------



## lizsybarite (Apr 15, 2006)

Such a pretty display! LOL my cat would make quick work of it, though. The moment she figured out how well the e/s pots roll...!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

I lost my prrr too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I need to buy another one.  I only used it like 5 times, so yea, I wasted like 12 bucks.


----------



## simar (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_I lost my prrr too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to buy another one.  I only used it like 5 times, so yea, I wasted like 12 bucks._

 
the feeling is mutual  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 atleast its not LE, can go back to repurchase it anytime!


----------



## simar (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks everyone!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice collection!  Electric Eel, Shale, Shag and Velvet Moss are some of my faves!  Your display is so neat.  It is like walking into a MAC store.  Very cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizsybarite* 
_Such a pretty display! LOL my cat would make quick work of it, though. The moment she figured out how well the e/s pots roll...!_

 
LOL!  My cats would rock that shelf's world!  Speaking of eyeshadows rolling......I was in my living room watching a movie and unknown to me, my cats were upstairs starting trouble.  They started a footie match with my Zonk Bleu.  I didn't realize this was going on until one scored a goal by kicking it through the railing, over the stairs and into the living room.  Landed right at my feet.  Gotta give him props for accuracy, huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and sorry about your Prrrr.  I hope it finds its way home!


----------



## simar (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Nice collection!  Electric Eel, Shale, Shag and Velvet Moss are some of my faves!  Your display is so neat.  It is like walking into a MAC store.  Very cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I didn't realize this was going on until one scored a goal by kicking it through the railing, over the stairs and into the living room.  Landed right at my feet.  Gotta give him props for accuracy, huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and sorry about your Prrrr.  I hope it finds its way home!_

 
heyy what a wonderful comment!! it was fun reading it ahah. but thank you! that's real sweet of u.

lol the cat incident is very cute, and funny! i dont have any pets so i dont have that problem. but yea props to the kitty for the score!


----------



## german_melly (Jun 15, 2006)

woow....i really like your lippies but the other things are great too


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## super exotic (Jun 28, 2006)

I love that stand you have! and compared to the other ladies who have been collecting for years yours is small but it is probably bigger than a lot of other people's also. I'm glad you posted this!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 28, 2006)

looks like you are off to a good start.....


----------



## kimb (Jun 28, 2006)

nice collection and the disply.. do you seriously keep it liek that? Crazy! LOL


----------



## simar (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 
_nice collection and the disply.. do you seriously keep it liek that? Crazy! LOL_

 
yeah i do. im not a freak lol dont worry, but i dont rush with things so its good for me. i actually find this more convenient because i dont have that much stuff so i dont really need a traincase. i would find it a hassle to take the traincase out everyday.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

well that's an itsy bitsy *GOOD* collection you got lol... love the display


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 30, 2006)

ooh wow thats awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fan of the lipglasses, eh? 8)


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Cute stash.


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

very nice and clean collection.


----------



## charismaticlime (Nov 22, 2006)

Your display collection is just too cute!


----------



## simar (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks all!


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 6, 2007)

your make up is so organized! mine is a total mess!! lol


----------



## geeko (Jan 6, 2007)

i love that blue pigment! arghh...unfortunately i don't have it.


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 7, 2007)

Your stand is a good idea for organizing makeup and use as a nightstand.


----------

